# Where are all the VIN stickers on E30's?



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

I'm about to start looking at some E30 325is's for sale in my quest to find a nice track car. One of the things I want to check are the VIN stickers, to make sure it's really one car, no major accidents. So where are all those stickers on the car? Thanks.


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*I think these are them*



JonW said:


> I'm about to start looking at some E30 325is's for sale in my quest to find a nice track car. One of the things I want to check are the VIN stickers, to make sure it's really one car, no major accidents. So where are all those stickers on the car? Thanks.


hood
front fenders
trunk lid
doors
engine block
tranny
left strut mount
dash (seen from outside of car)
door jam on left side (I think)


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks.

I've found a few cars worth looking at. But one was sold, another the guy decided not to sell. I'm going to make more of an effort now to find a car.


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*Also*



PunchIt said:


> hood
> front fenders
> trunk lid
> doors
> ...


Check all the glass. It should say BMW on it. Otherwise it has been replaced.

I'm not sure if both doors have VINs on them. I can't remember. They might not both have them.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I thought every body panel had the stickers? But they started doing that in 1987.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I thought every body panel had the stickers? But they started doing that in 1987.


 "Engine block" is not technically correct. The VIN sticker will be either on the cam carrier or the head, not the block. Other than that, I think every panel does have a sticker, as Roadstegal suggested.


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> "Engine block" is not technically correct. The VIN sticker will be either on the cam carrier or the head, not the block. Other than that, I think every panel does have a sticker, as Roadstegal suggested.


But I thought they put the VIN on the block. Maybe not on a sticker maybe stenciled into the metal? I know I saw a VIN sticker fall off from either the block or the tranny when I was under my E30 at one point. Cause I tried to then see if I could stick it back on.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

PunchIt said:


> But I thought they put the VIN on the block. Maybe not on a sticker maybe stenciled into the metal? I know I saw a VIN sticker fall off from either the block or the tranny when I was under my E30 at one point. Cause I tried to then see if I could stick it back on.


 My block has no VIN information on it. It does have numbers that describe what engine it is, when it was made, and so forth. But I'm pretty sure that the actual VIN is not on the block. There's an informative thread that Ron Stygar started here that describes the codes.


----------

